#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-07-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-07-26
<Methos_> HI!
<Methos_> Someone from Guatemala?
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<mhall119> so it appears I need to take 2 foreign language classes for my degree, what language should I learn?
<czajkowski> Irish 
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> mhall119: an excuse to go there 
<czajkowski> mhall119: spanish ?
<czajkowski> wish I had had the option to learn it 
<czajkowski> we did french since I was 11 to college level and hated it 
<czajkowski> and german for 3 years 
<YoBoY> mhall119: french :D
<czajkowski> spanish is spoken in more counteries 
<dholbach> Chinese - it's spoken by more people :-P
<mhall119> czajkowski: if only an excuse was my limiting factor
<czajkowski> dholbach: more counteries to visit for spanish all of south american 
<czajkowski> *america
<czajkowski> and spain 
<czajkowski> and lots of places people speak it 
<mhall119> spanish would probably serve me better here in Florida
<czajkowski> plus writing is easier 
<czajkowski> exactly 
<mhall119> but I took spanish through grade school
<dholbach> I'm sure the Brazilian folks would object :)
<czajkowski> I'm sure they wouldn 
<czajkowski> :) 
<czajkowski> they also need poking re reapproval 
<czajkowski> thanks for reminder 
<mhall119> I'm thinking it might be more fun to learn one I haven't studied before
<mhall119> unfortunately Perl doesn't count
<cjohnston> mhall119: i took spanish.. just enough to get an a in the class
<marianom> hey guys. some information at http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/locallanguage is wrong. Who can I talk to so that it ca be fixed?
<czajkowski> dpm: ^^^^
<dpm> hi marianom - could you send me an e-mail with the details of what's wrong? You'll find my e-mail on https://launchpad.net/~dpm
<marianom> for sure dpm, thanks a lot 
<marianom> and thanks czajkowski!
<dpm> marianom, no worries :)
<czajkowski> marianom: np
<czajkowski> dpm: thanks 
<dpm> czajkowski, thank you ;)
<czajkowski> dpm: :) 
<czajkowski> important with the new lanauge packs t have the right info 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-07-27
<locodir-user> hej
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> anyone want to help mrevell https://twitter.com/#!/launchpad_net/status/96222459484848128
<czajkowski> it is intersting to do and only takes a few mins 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-07-28
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-07-29
<kaltxi> Hey, I'm wondering if I can have a language added to translate ubuntu into?
<kaltxi> Me and some other people want to translate ubuntu but i looked under launchpad and it seems the language isn't listed.
<head_victim> kaltxi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/StartingTeam has some information on the topic for you
<kaltxi> Awesome, thanks!
<head_victim> kaltxi: no worries, there is also #ubuntu-translators for more specific help if you need it.
<Jessica_Lily> ahh okay :)
<kaltxi> Thats my other nick >.<
<kaltxi> :P 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-07-30
<cprofitt> mhall119: ping
<cprofitt> cjohnston: ping
<mhall119> cprofitt: pong
<cprofitt> hey mhall119, looking for some advice on how to get started with django and potentially work up to being able to help you guys
<mhall119> cprofitt: awesome, loco-directory or summit?
<cprofitt> perhaps better to email you for the details...
<cprofitt> either, both... just want to learn enough to help
<cprofitt> been a goal I have put off for several years
<mhall119> cprofitt: cool, loco-directory is pretty easy to get setup nowadays
<mhall119> cprofitt: just bzr branch lp:loco-directory
<mhall119> the INSTALL file has instructions, you may need to apt-get install a few packages, but then it's just a couple make commands
<cprofitt> I know that stuff... but looking more what tools I should be using to just learn django
<cprofitt> I assume I need to build a 'test server'... and not sure if I should just use Idle or some other tool for the code stuff
<mhall119> http://djangoproject.org has great documentation and a 4-part tutorial that'll give you a good idea of how Django's pieces all work together
<cprofitt> I am transitioning from .Net stuff and visual studio, but do not think I need an IDE.
<mhall119> cprofitt: Django has a built-in server that's useful for development
<cprofitt> cool... do you use a virtualbox server?
<mhall119> nope, I use Gedit, others use vim, emacs, whatever
<mhall119> nope
<cprofitt> cool... I like SciTe
<cprofitt> for a lot of stuff... but trying to learn vim
<mhall119> the Makefile creates a python virtual environment that keeps the python dependencies for loco-directory out of your system packages
<mhall119> once you get the code, run "sudo make depends" to isntall what few system packages it needs
 * cprofitt nods
<mhall119> then "make init" to setup the local environemtn
<mhall119> then "make run" to run the test server
<mhall119> "make depends" is just: apt-get install python2.6 python2.6-dev python-virtualenv libjs-jquery libjs-jquery-ui iso-codes gettext
<cprofitt> k
<mhall119> so, 3 commands to get setup
<mhall119> 4 if you count bzr branch
<mhall119>  /join #ubuntu-website too, we'll help you there and you can join in the conversations
<cprofitt> I hope to get myself up to 'good enough' by UDS
<cprofitt> and then spend some time with you guys there
<mhall119> we're going to have a summit hackathon next global jam, there will be remote participation
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/1056/detail/
<cprofitt> cool.
<cprofitt> thanks for the tips
<mhall119> no problem, we're happy whenever someone says they want to start helping
<cprofitt> I can't promise anything yet as I will be teaching myself django for the next month or so...
<cprofitt> but I will try
<bkerensa> Hello :) Any Loco Team people around? I need some help
<cprofitt> what can I help with
<cprofitt> bkerensa: do you still need help?
<bkerensa> Yeah
<cprofitt> what with?
<bkerensa> cprofitt: So basically our old loco lead is deployed and has been and I took the role and I'm trying to get our loco organized and I need access to the Loco events so I can add events but have no idea how to do this since we did not have a launchpad until recently (oddly we have a forum, mailing list and irc channel) any direction would be helpful :)
<cprofitt> what is your loco?
<bkerensa> cprofitt: We even hosted the Ubuntu both at OSCON 
<bkerensa> Ubuntu Oregon (#ubuntu-us-or)
<cprofitt> do you have a launchpad team or wiki page?
<bkerensa> Yeah
<cprofitt> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-oregon
<bkerensa> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOregon
<cprofitt> that one....
<bkerensa> yeah thats our launchpad
<cprofitt> ok
<bkerensa> I just set it up two days ago even though we have been established awhile on all other levels
<cprofitt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OregonTeam
<cprofitt> that looks to be your wiki
<cprofitt> is Paul the loco leader who is deployed?
<bkerensa> Yeah thats it... Sorry I'm a bit tired I have been at OSCON :P
<cprofitt> no problem
<bkerensa> Nope... Thomas Mashos
<cprofitt> ok
<bkerensa> He is the deployed guy
<bkerensa> and he handed it off to Mark Terranova who happened to move to California and due to the distance he couldnt be interim anymore so asked me to take over and we have been doing release parties and did OSCON... CLS and did stuff with Jono
<cprofitt> Terranova?
<bkerensa> Yep
<cprofitt> alright
<bkerensa> You know him?
<bkerensa> :)
<cprofitt> Yes
<bkerensa> funny guy with his penguin suit
<cprofitt> https://launchpad.net/~locoteams
<cprofitt> go to that page
<cprofitt> click "Add one of my teams"
<bkerensa> ok :) I figured thats what I had to do but I thought we might have to be accepted first
<cprofitt> add the Oregon team
<cprofitt> then, yes, you will have to be approved
<cprofitt> then I think your team will show up in loco.ubuntu.com
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> cool
<cprofitt> in the interim -- though it should not be long
<bkerensa> I did that... So I will just get our members to join our launchpad team now... Kinda odd nobody had done this in the past :P
<cprofitt> you could add some events to your wiki page and announce them on the forums
<bkerensa> Yeah were doing that :)
<bkerensa> thanks for the help... Were you at OSCON?
<cprofitt> make sure you change the wiki link on the launchpad page
<cprofitt> No, I am in NY
<cprofitt> a little far for OSCON... though I would have loved to have attended
<bkerensa> One other thing how would I get mailinglist switched over to me?
<bkerensa> oh yeah!
<cprofitt> 8the easiest way is to have the current admin give you the admin password
<cprofitt> but if they have been deployed that is likely difficult
<cprofitt> in that case you may need to talk to one of the loco council and let them know what is happening
<cprofitt> it looks like Mark may have that password though
<cprofitt> in which case he should be able to help you out
<cprofitt> yeah -- Mark is listed as the owner of the list
<cprofitt> he is still around I assume
<bkerensa> Oh yeah :) I will just give him a call in the next few days I imagine he is driving home to California right now :P 
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> I think Mark is a Fedora Ambassador... and works for ZaReason...
<bkerensa> Yeah
<bkerensa> Which is why he couldnt help with the Ubuntu Booth... He was at the Fedora Booth... We all hung out though and of course Jono is amazing
<cprofitt> yes, Jono is amazing
<cprofitt> night bkerensa 
<thefinn93> hello all
<thefinn93> we're trying to get the Ubuntu Oregon team up and running and I'm supposed to implement channel logging
<thefinn93> I was directed here to ask how
<thefinn93> anyone know?
<thefinn93> oh nevermind, someone else did it
<YoBoY> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrenchTeam/TeamReports/11/July team report for july
<olive> thanks  YoBoY :)
<YoBoY> you're welcome olive, next time you'll write it :)
<olive> it could be Tarnefys...
<olive> next time, we should have less than 3 things to write. So I can try
<olive> s/thingss/events/
<YoBoY> olive: don't say that, I can always organize last minute ubuntu hours :D
<olive> I can copy-past that
<olive> s/that/it/
<bkerensa|ZzZz> paultag: Are you around?
<paultag> bkerensa|ZzZz: hody doodie
<bkerensa|ZzZz> paultag: Hi
<paultag> bkerensa|ZzZz: I sent you an email, did you get it?
<paultag> bkerensa: *
<paultag> bkerensa: also -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto#Team_Naming_Standards
<paultag> bkerensa: IRC: ubuntu-us-SS (ie; ubuntu-us-ut for Utah, ubuntu-us-ny for New York, etc)
<bkerensa> paultag: All I got was the decline notice from launchpad... It said a url slug needed to be adjusted but as far as I can see we are following the standards set in the Howto
<paultag> Oh shit, that's old for LP
<bkerensa> ?
<paultag> bkerensa: yeah, that page is out of date for LP. Should be ubuntu-us-state_code (or state full id if it's short enough)
<paultag> bkerensa: because of things like georga, which is a state and a country
<paultag> I'll fix that now
<bkerensa> Our channel is #ubuntu-us-or
<bkerensa> ?
<paultag> bkerensa: that's fine
<paultag> bkerensa: did you get my email?
<bkerensa> nope
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> just something about a url slug
<paultag> bkerensa: http://pastebin.com/nVr3VVJc
<bkerensa> I found it :) it went to spam for some reason
<paultag> Righto
<paultag> bkerensa: those standards are old, I've never bothered to really read them :)
<bkerensa> paultag: So we need to change our channel name? I mean most other states even "accepted" locos have the same format we do and our channel has been around quite a long time... As for the e-mail thing for some reason launchpad wasn't allowing me to set contact e-mail Ill try again
<paultag> bkerensa: no, launchpad name
<bkerensa> oh ok
<bkerensa> Ill fix that
<paultag> bkerensa: yes, they do, but that's ex-post-facto :)
<paultag> bkerensa: we don't want to be assholes to existing teams that are doing well :)
<paultag> bkerensa: the IRC stuff is cool, just LP needs to move over, we're trying to have a bit more of a standard :)
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> paultag: So it wont let me set my e-mail for contact since its associated with my personal launchpad? Can I just put our Mailing list for contact?
<paultag> bkerensa: I mean for your personal lp page
<paultag> bkerensa: when I go to your page I can't see your email
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> :)
<paultag> bkerensa: :)
<bkerensa> Yeah that was to prevent spam
<bkerensa> :P
<paultag> bkerensa: you have to be logged in to see it
<paultag> :)
<bkerensa> paultag: Ok e-mail is done and I updated the Launchpad slug for the Loco
<paultag> bkerensa: :D
<paultag> bkerensa: let me check it out, sec
<paultag> bkerensa: looks flawless
<paultag> bkerensa: let me add you, second
<paultag> bkerensa: all set!
<paultag> just approve it and it's all set :)
<bkerensa> cool... now we can add events next year when OSCON comes again :P
<paultag> bkerensa: totally! :)
<bkerensa> paultag: I have a question so... There is another team on launchpad purporting to be the Oregon LoCo how should we approach that? It causes some confusion to people 
<paultag> bkerensa: do you have a link?
<paultag> bkerensa: ah, shit. Can you request to join locoteams again, launchpad's barfing as usual
<bkerensa> I will have to find it again... One of our members came across it
<bkerensa> paultag: Yep done
<paultag> bkerensa: all set :)
<paultag> bkerensa: you should show up on loco.ubuntu soon
<bkerensa> paultag: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-oregon-loco
<bkerensa> thats the other one
<bkerensa> I tried contacting the owner but no response
<paultag> bkerensa: Ah, looks like they're not a part of locoteams, or anything. You've got the namespace, and there's one member. You have right to the US Oregon namespace
<bkerensa> k
<paultag> bkerensa: Send them a mail and cc me, and loco-council@lists.ubuntu, and then we can follow up
<bkerensa> will do
<paultag> bkerensa: if they don't get back, I'll have it removed, if he does, then we can talk about moving it or him deleting it
<bkerensa> paultag: Sounds good I will send it in a bit I gotta make some breakfast :) thanks for all the help
<paultag> bkerensa: sure thing! Good morning :)
<paultag> bkerensa: got the mail, ACK'd, cheers!
<Ronnie> ping nigelb, on 17 juli, I had send a mail to trademarks@ but i have still no response. Should i wait for response a few days more or can i send a new mail?
<nigelb> Ronnie: hm, the best person to talk to is AlanBell. He probably knows the Canonical folks who deal with it.
<Ronnie> AlanBell: See my message above
<cprofitt> bkerensa: did you issue get resolved with Oregon?
<AlanBell> Ronnie: they are massively unresponsive, most times they seem to take no action. Don't worry about it, if they wanted to do something then you have done your bit.
<paultag> cprofitt: yeah he did :)
<bkerensa> cprofitt: Yeah... Sorry I just woke up from my third mini-nap :P
<cprofitt> paultag: thanks bro
<cprofitt> paultag: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-oregon-loco
<cprofitt> there appears to be another LP team for it though
<cprofitt> not sure how we should clean that up
<paultag> cprofitt: yeah man
<paultag> cprofitt: yeah saw that
<paultag> cprofitt: we're dealing with it, email sent and we're working it out
<cprofitt> k
<paultag> cprofitt: if they don't ack, I'll have to see what we're going to do
<cprofitt> always interesting, heh?
<paultag> meh :)
 * paultag gets back to work on syn
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-07-31
<bkerensa> :P Anyone from LoCo Team awake?
<Pendulum> bkerensa: probably not, I'd suggest e-mailing the LoCo Council if you have an issue you need resolved so that they can deal with it when they are awake :)
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> I just need to see if we can expedite having Ubuntulog join our LoCo chan :) I heard Canonical handles it so if I knew who I could just have one of the Canonical people who live locally get it done :P
<bkerensa> We cant do notes until we have logs :)
<Pendulum> bkerensa: e-mail rt@ubuntu.com to request to have it added
<bkerensa> k
<bkerensa> :)
<paultag> Howdy friends
<Pendulum> hiya paultag 
<paultag> Pendulum: Howareya?
<nigelb> hello paultag 
<paultag> nigelb: moin moin
<Pendulum> paultag: not too bad. getting ready for tomorrow's 'excitement'
<paultag> Pendulum: :)
<regularjo> am i missing something, or is no one chating?
<mhall119> noone is chatting
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-07-23
<YoBoY> I just came back from an awesome music festival in France, just look at our pictures : http://webcafe-ubuntu.org/les-photos/ :D
<YoBoY> next step, the re-approval, I'm now free to work on it :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-07-24
<trinikrono> hey i have a question for you guys, i want to put together some documentation to show my school about the ubuntu project etc, is there somewhere where marketting materials are prepared already 
<trinikrono> or i can just pull what is on the ubuntu website and print it out
<czajkowski> trinikrono: looked at spred ubuntu ?
<SergioMeneses> trinikrono, you can see http://spreadubuntu.org/
<czajkowski> SergioMeneses: :)
<trinikrono> no i did not thats why i asked :D
<SergioMeneses> trinikrono, I guess this is that you need
<SergioMeneses> trinikrono, jeje
<trinikrono> hola SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> trinikrono, hola! hablas Español?
<trinikrono> very little SergioMeneses did you forget me already
<SergioMeneses> trinikrono, yes :S sorry 
<trinikrono> i from the trinidad and tobago loco team and you approved me to become a member
<trinikrono> :D
<trinikrono> thanks guys
<SergioMeneses> trinikrono, aaaah 
<SergioMeneses> sure
<trinikrono> now to find somewhere to print some brochures
<SergioMeneses> trinikrono, how you been bro?
<trinikrono> well the project i am working on
<trinikrono> is to get ubuntu in the library's down here
<trinikrono> but i need to sit down and show them something explaining what ubuntu is etc
<SergioMeneses> trinikrono, I see remember if you make new material you can put it on http://spreadubuntu.org/
<trinikrono> sure
<SergioMeneses> trinikrono, I guess you can use the online tour
<SergioMeneses> http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/
<trinikrono> yes good idea as well
<trinikrono> that will be great
<SergioMeneses> trinikrono, ubuntu rocks, isn't?
<trinikrono> does the tour show the software center SergioMeneses?
<SergioMeneses> trinikrono, http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/#find-apps
<SergioMeneses> but remember It is running on you browser
<SergioMeneses> *your
<trinikrono> yes it is still very cool i can show people the demo then boot with a cd or usb
<SergioMeneses> trinikrono, sure! I did last weekend in Venezuela! 
<SergioMeneses> it is amazing to show
<trinikrono> SergioMeneses: you was in Venezuela 
<trinikrono> will you ever come tnt to visit
<trinikrono> its right next to Venezuela
<SergioMeneses> trinikrono, jejeje some day
<trinikrono> i want to meet other people from Ubuntu land
<trinikrono> i have never seen any lol
<trinikrono> and i even met  a Debian Developer
<SergioMeneses> trinikrono, and why don't try to meet ubuntu-ve team?
<SergioMeneses> trinikrono, look http://www.ubuntu.org.ve/
<trinikrono> SergioMeneses: i need better espanol first most of them dont understand english
<SergioMeneses> trinikrono, I see... but don't let the language be a wall
<trinikrono> and yes i plan to do that
<trinikrono> i have family in Venezuela
<trinikrono> i will try SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> trinikrono, ok... :D do it!
<SergioMeneses> trinikrono, I have to go i'm leaven of my job, I'll see you later
<SergioMeneses> have a nice day
<trinikrono> ok thanks SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> trinikrono, remember make a post to ubuntu.planet.com -> http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<trinikrono> thanks czajkowski you seem to always answer first
<pleia2> g 52
<pleia2> doh
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-07-26
<YoBoY> how fun is an ubuntu internet café in France http://youtu.be/NDh1jts5fsQ :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-07-27
<Takyoji> What would be some recommendations of bringing life back to a LoCo team that's been inactive for years?
<Takyoji> I hope LoCo teams in general haven't died down
<Takyoji> Because this year is becoming a big turning point for Linux.
<Takyoji> Valve, Unity3D, and many many individuals are taking Linux as serious business. Valve and Intel are collaborating on drivers, I believe Broadcom released the source code of their drivers this year (or last), ATI is being proactive with quality open source drivers for Linux
<Takyoji> Valve is even devoting a whole presentation at SIGGRAPH (largest computer graphics conference) about Linux with high-performance OpenGL
<Takyoji> Raspberry Pis are constantly being sold out and back ordered, and getting news coverage.
<Takyoji> Ubuntu is repeatedly being cited as an inspiration for taking Linux seriously.
<Takyoji> It's time for everyone to get active. We've got a wave of new potential Ubuntu users coming; Microsoft made another screw up to our advantage again (Windows 8), let's not let the opportunity pass.
<Takyoji> Or moreso: not let the opportunity pass AGAIN
<Takyoji> Does no one agree? xP
<locodir-user> boas ppl
<locodir-user> algem me pode ajudar numa coisa??
<locodir-user> queria instalar o ubuntu 12.04 num desktop mas nao consigo porque o ecran congela na instalação
<locodir-user> supostamente e por causa da grafica.
<locodir-user> geforce 8500gt
<locodir-user> como é que consigo ultrapacar isto?
<septox> is the microblogging part of the loco-directory still active ?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-07-22
<BezNalogov> Hello people. I have seen that there used to be a Bulgarian LoCo. It seems that it's defunct for a while already. Their wiki is outdated and there is no Bulgarian LoCo listed on the LoCo overview page. Could someone tell me how to revive this LoCo? I have a small group of people available to get started.
<jose> BezNalogov: I think the first step would be to contact the people who were in charge for the old LoCo
<jose> tried that already?
<BezNalogov> On the wiki are given two contact options: The mailing list and #ubuntu-bg. Both seem to be without activities. At least I never got a reply, but I'll give it a bit more time. I've only send a message yesterday
<BezNalogov> On the channel has been no activity. There are only some bots
<jose> BezNalogov: the Launchpad team owner is Ivaylo Ivanov, maybe contacting him via email would work (see https://launchpad.net/~icefox )
<BezNalogov> Thanks, I'll try that
<jose> no worries :)
<jose> if there's anything else I can help with, let me know. Worked on reviving a loco before :)
<BezNalogov> Thanks
<sollyntila> Good day everyone
<sollyntila> Hello anyone home 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-07-24
<dholbach> good morning
<Mohammed> hello
<Guest45546> ok
<Guest45546> hello
<Guest45546> any body can help me here
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-07-25
<dholbach> good morning
<monica_> Hola, buenas tardes.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-07-26
<MarkDude> Hello
<MarkDude> Is this the channel I speak to about Google being able to index local Team channels?
 * MarkDude was under impression it was gonna be thru Ubuntu resources N OT Google
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> i need a ubandu dvd
<Myoaung> I'm out
<locodir-user> is it possible to ask a general question here, concerning the ubuntu usb drive installation ?
<locodir-user> I simply want to know if the gcc suite is installed in the usb live installation ?
<locodir-user> thank you.
<YoBoY> hi locodir-user, for support, you should ask on the #ubuntu channel
<YoBoY> (and I don't know for you question ^^")
<locodir-user> thank you yoboy !
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-07-23
<dholbach> good morning
<elll> hello bulgarian loco team ?
<elll> srjbski loco team?
<geochr> jose, are you here?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-07-24
<dholbach> good morning
<Diego__> alguem on?]
<Diego__> ?
<goudvnk3919> waarom wl 14.04 versie zit niet laten installeren op mijn desktop>>terwijl 13.10 het wel doet daar heb ik geen 
<goudvnk3919> problemen mee
<goudvnk3919> alles is het zelfde terwijl 13.04 en 13.10 het wel doen
<goudvnk3919> weet mozilla de oplossing?
<goudvnk3919> hallo JanC bent U bekent met 14.04
<belkinsa_> !de
<belkinsa_> goudvnk3919, if you are asking for Ubuntu support please type in /j #ubuntu for support.  This channel is used for LoCo support/chat.  Thank you.
<goudvnk3919> dankje voor de tip belkinsa
<belkinsa_> !lococouncil: do you guys have the power to change the topic of the channel?  If so, can you add something about what type of support is here?
* jose changed the topic of #ubuntu-locoteams to: For help about LoCo Teams write !lococouncil || Full team list: https://launchpad.net/~locoteams || Report hosting issues to rt@ubuntu.com || Need a forum?  http://tinyurl.com/ReqLoCoForum
<jose> belkinsa_: does that look better?
<belkinsa_> Yes, and maybe something on how to join #ubuntu?
<jose> I don't think it's gonna fit in the topic - there's a character limit
<belkinsa> There is one?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-locoteams to: For help about LoCo Teams write !lococouncil || Full team list: https://launchpad.net/~locoteams || Report hosting issues to rt@ubuntu.com || Need a forum?  http://tinyurl.com/ReqLoCoForum || Software support in #ubuntu #xubuntu #kubuntu #lubuntu #ubuntu-gnome #edubuntu #ubuntustudio or #ubuntu+1
<mhall119> jose: skellat: what is the status of the discussion on sub-team rules?
<mhall119> in the meeting on the 15th it was said that the discussion would go back to the ML
<jose> mhall119: we had to put it in a stand-by status for a week or so because of me having exams, Sergio in a conference, Bhavani without a laptop and so on
<jose> I'm shooting an email today to see what's up regarding that
<mhall119> ok, it would be nice to finally get this resolved and off the agenda 
<mhall119> jose: can you send the CC an update email once you hear back from everyone so we are kept in the loop?
<jose> I'll try to see if we can do something before the 15th next month, or if things are going well before the end of the month
<jose> sure thing!
<mhall119> thanks jose 
<jose> np :)
<db1> hello
<db1> can someone help me with trying to get a gui when i ssh into my oel 6.4 server from ubuntu
<db1> hello?
<db1> hello?
<mhall119> db1: #ubuntu is the main support channel
<mhall119> this channel is for local community discussions
<belkinsa> mhall119, you beat me to it.  ;)
<belkinsa> jose, maybe what mhall119 said to db1 would work.
<belkinsa> And if they don't know how to join, they can just ask.
<belkinsa> Oh, wait.  You did it.
<belkinsa> Thanks!
<jose> well, I didn't do it
<belkinsa> mhall119, did you change it?
<mhall119> did I change what?
<belkinsa> The topic.
<mhall119> nope
<belkinsa> (and why did I not think of this before, as in having the support stuff in the topic)
<belkinsa> Then who did?  skellat?
<mhall119> ChanServ did, according to my logs
<belkinsa> Yeah, but who asked ChanServ do it?
<mhall119> no idea :)
<belkinsa> OMG! It's an AI.  ;)
<mhall119> the machines become sentient, and fix our topic strings....not quite movie material, but still nice
 * skellat generally fixes topics by asking the Chan Serv bot to do it for him...and lifted the list of support channels right from #ubuntu-us-oh's topic line
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-07-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-07-20
<MooDoo> morning all
<Kilos> hi MooDoo svij nhaines and all others
<svij> hey Kilos and MooDoo 
<MooDoo> howdy
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-07-21
<Kilos> morning nhaines svij and others
<svij> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi TaeheeJang hows korea doing
<TaeheeJang> oh hi Kilos we're doing many things!
<TaeheeJang> one of university suggested us to take a lecture about linux just 2 days, and we started to a project to making a book for ubuntu begginers!
<Kilos> great news
<TaeheeJang> and I saw a mail about africa loco teams. did you gathered all loco leaders of africa?
<Kilos> 3 to find still TaeheeJang 
<Kilos> got 15 of the 18
<superfly> Kilos has been working hard at uniting Africa. Next step is countries without LoCos, hey Kilos?
<Kilos> roger superfly like ghana
<Kilos> as far as i can gather they have a lug, and imo no lug has no ubuntu users in so just to find them  and help them form a loco
<TaeheeJang> wow that's great!!
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach 
<elacheche> Morning world!
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<dholbach> hey elacheche
<MooDoo> howdy all
<Kilos> MooDoo  howdy
<Kilos> :)
<MooDoo> :)
<Kilos> .de is germany right?
<CrazyLemon> right
<Kilos> ty. im trying to get hold of the ghana lug and their main guy has a .de email addy
<Kilos> so ill seek further info before i bug him
<svij> jose: how many people came to ubucon la the last years?
<jose> svij: they had a couple dozens people, a couple hundreds last year and we aim for 233 this year (auditorium capacity) :)
<svij> jose: nice
<svij> lets see how many we can reach next year with ubucon.eu
<jose> \o/
<jose> make sure to send some photos!
<svij> jose: https://www.flickr.com/photos/bhanakam/sets/72157648472883770/ last years photos
<jose> woot woot
 * jose <3 photos
<svij> sadly all the people were in the talks, so it seems a bit lonely
<jose> YOU HAD FANTA!
 * jose <3 fanta
<svij> haha
<svij> jose: do you use "offline material" like this kind of stuff? http://dyn.svij.org/owncloud/index.php/s/tFkL9Ljf4WX6Nfo ;)
<jose> svij: not much - publicity is going to be at university screens, but no cards or flyers
<svij> I see
<jose> most things are digital for us
<svij> yeah, we want to target newbies with posters, flyers and stuff
<wxl> we having a meeting today?
<wxl> !lococouncil
<ubot5> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat, PabloRubianes, and nhaines - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<wxl> oh shoot that needs to be updated
<jose> wtf
<jose> wth*
<wxl> wts?
<jose> I submitted the request a while ago
<wxl> harumph
<wxl> we can't just change it on our own?
<jose> and by a while I mean weeks
<jose> no
<jose> IRC team
<wxl> bah
<wxl> lemme poke one of the members i know
<Kilos> hey guys is there a link that will be easier for someone forming a new loco please?
<genii> Perhaps https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<Kilos> ty genii 
 * genii also slides Kilos a fresh coffee
<Kilos> oh yes ty very much
<Kilos> i forgot you the coffee man
<genii> Hehe, yes
<toddc> will the loco council be meeting today in #ubuntu-meeting ?
<genii> You'd have to check the fridge
<PabloRubianes> I don't think so...
<PabloRubianes> toddc:you have anything to discuss with the loco council?
<toddc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<jose> toddc: I'm just checking that someone updated the wiki, but no call was made on us to check, and it was marked as trivial, which means no updates are sent to subscribers
<toddc> we are up for revalidation
<jose> read above
<toddc> we assumed there would be a meeting anyway
<jose> hence, I don't think we would meet quorum. if we for some reason do, can proceed.
<jose> nope, we don't hold meetings unless there is an announced agenda item
<toddc> So should we reapply on a differnt date?
<jose> give me a few mins
<jose> I'll poke those who are around
<jose> I know two for sure are out
<jose> three, sorry.
<PabloRubianes> toddc: we can start the reverification via Bug
<jose> I'd say the other two apart from those three are unavailable, no reply.
<jose> so yes, email or another date
<toddc> we can we have 10 present in #ubuntu-meeting right  now
<jose> ?
<jose> quorum means at least 4/7 LC members available
<toddc> we had 10 member show up today in #ubunt-meeting to support renewal I am passing the word and  will reschedule it thank you
<jose> cool. I'll send a notice that there's been an update on the wiki page
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-07-22
<Tm_T> moin
<DalekSec> MoinMoin.
<MooDoo> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij MooDoo and others
<Kilos> sorry im slow
<dholbach> hey hey Kilos
<svij> morning dholbach, Kilos and MooDoo 
<dholbach> hello svij
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!
<nhaines> Sorry I missed the Q&A yesterday... it was marked wrong in my calendar so I was sound asleep at the time.  :/
<Kilos> hi nhaines :)
<nhaines> Hi Kilos.  :)
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<dholbach> don't worry
<nhaines> Well, also I like talking to all you guys and was looking forward to it . :)  I didn't get to the video yesterday.  Hopefully today!
<elacheche> Guys! How often ubuntulog log the channel! :D
<elacheche> OK It takes almost 15 min of quite to do it.. ubuntulog just finish logging our channel x)
<pleia2> it updates the log site hourly
<pleia2> it has to run the scripts to generate the .html files for dozens of channels, so it takes some time
 * MooDoo logs the channels with autolog in irssi :) 
<elacheche> I see :) Thanks pleia2 :) MooDoo I needed to share the link with someone :) 
 * MooDoo shuts up now :
<MooDoo> :)
<elacheche> Is there a specific board for Ubuntu Gnome contributers like the one for Kubuntu & Edubuntu?
<pleia2> no, Xubuntu and Lubuntu don't have councils either
<pleia2> Xubuntu has a project lead and several subteam leads, I think Lubuntu may be similar, and ubuntu gnome
<elacheche> OK nice to know :D 
<pleia2> and yeah, they don't grant membership
<pleia2> ubuntu gnome contributors should totally use the ubuntu membership board to apply, their ubuntu gnome work counts toward membership :)
<elacheche> Great pleia2 :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-07-23
<Kilos> morning svij MooDoo nhaines and others
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach 
<dholbach> hey Kilos
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-07-24
<Kilos> morning all
<MooDoo> morning all
<MooDoo> hello Kilos how are you on this fine day?
<Kilos> hi MooDoo im am well ty and you?
<MooDoo> Kilos-: yeah good thanks, it's friday :D
<Kilos-> hehe
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-07-25
<Kilos> hi Taehee_Jang___ nhaines and others
<helpless> Hallo zusammen: Ich bräuchte einen Rat wenn das möglich ist. Ich hätte auf einem alten PC (Centrino 1,6Ghz, 500mbRam) eine ubuntuversion installieren. Aber leider wird immer die installation abgebroch mit dem Hinweis der CPU passt nicht man müsse mit einem anderen Kernel arbeiten. 
<helpless> das Problem habe ich mit Ku und Lubuntu gleichermaßen. Jetzt ist meine Frage wie ich dort ein halbwegs vernünftiges Linux drauf bekomme oder welche Methode ich anwenden muss damit das klappt.
<helpless> über einen Rat wäre ich sehr dankbar.
<CrazyLemon> !de
<ubot5> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<helpless> ups, sorry :) my mistake
<CrazyLemon> no problem.. just join #ubuntu-de for more help in german :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-07-26
<Kilos> morning all
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-07-25
<Kilos> o/
<ahoneybun> \o
<MooDoo> howdy all
<Kilos> hi popey you said i must remind you on monday
<Kilos> last mail to the LC is what its about ty
<Kilos> rt replies to mails but i dont see any new info
<popey> Kilos: I am not on the LC
<popey> so I can't see that mail
<Kilos> oh my sorry then
<Kilos> svij 
<Kilos> i forgot what i asked you to look at popey 
<svij> Kilos: will check later, currently busy sorry
<Kilos> ty svij 
<Kilos> svij please dont forget me
<svij> Kilos: sorry, unfortunately no time for ubuntu stuff today, will check tmorrow
<Kilos> ok ty svij 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-07-26
<MooDoo> howdy all
<Kilos> o/
<elacheche> p/
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> o/
<ahoneybun> \o
<MooDoo> o/
 * ahoneybun waits for his LoCo'
<ahoneybun> s renewal
<MooDoo> :)
<Kilos> yay ahoneybun you renewing as well
<ahoneybun> yea we have a bug report and all up
<ahoneybun> the pages been up as well
<ahoneybun> yep Kilos
<mhall119> nhaines: ping
<svij> mhall119: are you pinging him for the LoCo Healthcheck mail?
<mhall119> yup
<svij> he forgot to include you in the mail
 * svij forwards
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> did it go to the rest of the community team?
<svij> no only loco council
<svij> should I forward to all of you?
<mhall119> yes please
<Kilos> and me please
 * genii makes more coffee and washes out the mugs
<svij> mhall119: done
<svij> Kilos: sorry, this ewas unrelated to you
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> hehe
<mhall119> thanks svij 
<dpm> thanks svij for the detailed meeting notes
<svij> you should thank nhaines, dpm 
<dpm> ok, thanks to all who took part in the meeting in any case :)
<dpm> and with this, I'll call it a day, see you all tomorrow!
<lina_> Hi, I want to know if the re-approval process for LoCoS is still working?
<Kilos> just hang here a while lina_ someone will help you when they get time
<tsimonq2> !lococouncil | lina_ 
<ubot5> lina_: The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, svij, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
 * tsimonq2 runs
<tsimonq2> :P
<lina_> thank u!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-07-27
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-07-29
<MooDoo> howdy all
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij dpm and others
<dholbach> hey Kilos 
<svij> morning
<dpm> hi Kilos
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-07-30
<Itonium144> Join #quebec
<Itonium144> I need some helps & I am a newbee here !!!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-07-31
<ahoneybun> yay \o/ Ubuntu Fl LoCo is active
<Adrian____> help
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-07-28
<Deependar> i have a problem in statx command
<Deependar> it's startx
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-07-24
<kamal_> can some one help me with installing ubuntu
<kamal_> hello
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-07-28
<youngbin_> kenvandine: Hi. I'm the leader at Korean LoCo. If you are not busy, It would be appreciated if you review our reverification application. Thank you.
